
Dell brings wireless recharging to laptops - mshafrir
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/ptech/09/29/cnet.wireless.laptop.charging/index.html
======
simplify

      The secondary processor -- used mostly in smartphones --
      also draws much less power than a more robust desktop or
      notebook processor and so while it's running in the
      background it doesn't drain the battery as fast: using just
      the instant-on mode will provide up to two days of battery life;
    

I find this to be the most interesting feature of the new laptop. I wonder if
this will start a trend where more and more laptops will feature a "mobile
mode", where a very minimal os launches just sophisticated enough for a
browser.

Considering this is how most people use their laptops anyway, instant-on and a
minimal browser os could be very attractive.

~~~
martey
If you are spending most of your time in instant-on mode, wouldn't it be more
cost-effective to just buy a netbook instead?

The instant-on mode feature does not seem significantly different than Dell
MediaDirect. The inductive charging, on the other hand, is something I would
love to see in all of my devices.

